# Very noisy little baby!



## Jennin24 (Aug 21, 2011)

So, I had decided to get a baby tiel and ended up walking out with two. My older son was with me and fell in love with a baby so I figured two wasn't really much more work than one (even though I know I will be the one doing most of the work, but I don't mind, I'm a sucker!  ). I picked out a cinnamon which just turned 8 weeks old this past Tuesday and my son picked out a pied that is a few days younger. The guy we bought them from said that they were being hand fed twice a day and to leave millet and food in the cage always. Now, my sons baby is great, he's a quiet little guy that only gets noisy when it's time for me to hand feed them ( I feed them once in the morning and once in the evening) and even then he's not very loud, just some quiet crying. He will make little noises here and there throughout the day but not a lot. Now my baby on the other hand is very noisy! Any time I go near the cage she will make that crying noise and bob her head acting like she is starving. She does this a lot of the time other than for about an hour after I hand feed her. Sometimes I can get her out and put her on my shoulder and she will sit there pretty good as long as I don't move or make any noise but when I do she will start up the crying again. If she had eaten not too long before, the crying won't be as loud and persistent and she will calm back down again if I don't move or make any noise. I asked the breeder about that and his thought was that she's just trying to get her way and get me to spoil her and hand feed her again but she really doesn't need it and that a lot of cinnamon's tend to be this way. She does pick at the millet throughout the day so I know she is eating other than the formula. I've only had them a few days and I'm already beginning to regret getting her. She is very sweet and is already pretty good at stepping up onto my finger, the other one still can't do that very well. It's just the frequent screechy crying that gets annoying. If I put her in the cage and walk away then she is quiet but I want to be able to take her out and play with her and start to bond. Is this normal behavior? Any idea how long she will keep this up? Has anyone else had to go through this and maybe have some advice?

Also, when should they start to be able to perch? These guys really are not doing that yet. Thanks for any advice!

*We don't really know that one is a boy and the other a girl, we just like to call them that.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a cinnamon little girl who is 11 weeks. She was my first baby (from hatching) and she was an awesome baby. She wasn't noisy and she was perching and taking her first flight at 5 weeks old. NOW, I have my second little one, a grey, and she on the other hand is soooooo noisy! Much like yours it sounds like. She's such a needy little bugger but we love her. She's only 4 weeks old. She's still getting fed 3 times a day. She's also starting to get very nippy even though she is handled a minimum of 3 times a day (not including being handled while handfed). I have said it before and I'll say it again... I'm convinced this baby will be that 30 year old child that you have living in your basement, eating your food. lol I just continue giving her loving and have patience. She will grow out of it. Good luck with your little noisemaker. Maybe others will have some good advice, which I also will appreciate.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She will grow out of it  my peachy done this for food and to be petted or just to sit with me
I have 2 baby males finding their voices and another male competing with them 2 :wacko:
At 8 weeks old they should really know what a perch is, i placed perches at bottom of the cage and learned them how to perch on my finger


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

She's had a big upheaval in her life and might be feeling insecure and craving the comfort of being handfed. Try holding some food in your hand for her to eat - not baby formula, but millet spray or any other grown-up food that she's able to eat. She can get some emotional comfort this way without being completely treated like a baby, and will eventually grow out of it.


----------



## Jennin24 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice. She wasn't crying as much today, but she started screeching very loudly which got my older bird to do the same. I'm hoping she will eventually calm down and be more quiet like the other baby and my older one. She does love to sit on my shoulder. As long as she's been fed somewhat recently she is quiet while she sits on my shoulder. At what age should they be cut back to only one hand feeding a day?

I just wanted to add that the one we call a female got up on the lowest perch today! Also, the male was being so cute. My daughter had him on the floor with a couple of toys and he actually played with them! We had a little plastic mesh like ball that he was picking up with his beak and walking around with and then there was a little stick that he was doing the same with. My daughter then put the stick through the ball and he grabbed the stick and worked at it until he got it loose from the ball. It was so cute! I just wanted to share that!


----------

